# Polypropylene car covers?



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

I live in Michigan so the GTO has to stay in the garage for the winter. I'm wondering (just for dust cover) if a polypropylene cover will be ok? The cotton covers are about three times as expensive, and I'm just wondering about the pros and cons of each. I plan to start the car up every week or two just to let the engine warm up to operating temp also, just wondering if that's a good idea too? Thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

definate good idea to start the car every once and awhile- as for the car cover - don't skimp- a good car cover will last for many years


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Really, if it's being stored inside, your most basic car cover will do the trick.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

no reason to keep starting the car. all that is going to do is create condensation in places that you don't need it. just disconnect your battery, or put it on a trickle charger.


----------

